# interior stitching & seams coming apart



## karensgoat (Mar 6, 2010)

I have been having problems with the seams comming apart the dealer fixed this one time under warrenty but it has happened again and i was wondering if any body else has had problems with there 2006 gto's and if was covered under warrenty I have just over 18k miles and bought the car new this is the second time this happened.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

If you use the forums search function you can find info on this subject, and others.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Alot of guys are having that same problem. Like Ruk said, try using the search function. To get you started, look at the very bottom of this page under "similar threads"..


----------



## OmikronPhi (Jul 24, 2009)

there is a step by step write up on other forums...ls1gto has an awesome one with a list of supplies, step-by-step pics, etc. A lot of us have problems with (the rear seat especially) the stitching coming apart.


----------



## OmikronPhi (Jul 24, 2009)

new to this forum but I'm sure there are a lot of good write-ups here, too. a lot of peeps have repaired the stitching...It takes time and a little bit of work but it's not too hard


----------

